# I now have both a 2008 and 2011 Synapse Carbon 5



## mikem1977 (Aug 5, 2009)

In April of 2011, my '08 Synapse Carbon 5 was stolen. A couple weeks later I replaced it with a '11 Synapse Carbon 5. Well just last week, I got a call from the local police department. Apparently my bike was found the night it was stolen and it sat in their warehouse for the past 13 months (bike auction last weekend hence they decided to actually call the bike shop sticker which had me on file).

Now I'm not really sure which one to keep! The Synapse frame was updated in '09 and Shimano updated the 105 groupset as well. 

IMHO, the '08 looks nicer with the clear/black compared to the black/white/lime_green '11. I've never really warmed up to the lime green...

The '08 was involved in a pretty decent car collision, but bike shop said the frame is just fine (and the only result is a tiny little surface scrape on the top tube). 

The '11 has a BB30 bottom bracket with FSA Gossamer Pro crank. Compared to the '08 with 105 crank and out-board bearings. 

The '11 has the proprietary seat post (which creaks and cranks for some reason). The '08 can take any seat post. 

The '11 is slightly lighter...my scale isn't precise enough, but looks to be between 0.5 - 1 lbs. This is with the same wheelset.

I'm tempted to just keep the old and sell the new! Any thoughts?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't have any advice for you but it's great that your bike was found despite the fact that it was sitting in a warehouse for 13 months because someone didn't do their job right away.

Maybe keep both bikes. That way you'll have a backup.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Keep one for rainy days. Or mix and match components then get rid of one. IE keep the frame from 08 then put all components on it from 11, then sell 11 frame with 08 components.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

In my opinion the difference in componetry is too small to be a deciding factor. So I would keep the one you like the best. Also, the newest version will probably be the easiest to sell due to the newer 105 groupset. I've used both 5600 and 5700 105 groupsets and although there are some features in the 5700 version I appreciate (integrated gear cables, better STI lever design) the performance between the two groupsets are noticeable but minimal.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Would it hurt to keep both??? Like someone said having one for bad weather days would be sweet.... I've yet to get the Supersix out in the rain... I'd be happy to get caad for days like that


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Both bikes sound nice. If I was in your position I would try to sell one and use those funds for a new set of wheels or a CAAD10.


----------

